# two rescued kitties



## rescuekitty (Oct 24, 2003)

I have created a website for two very sweet kittens who need serious medical help. Can you help them by taking a look at the site and passing to along.
http://www.savestevieandangel.com

Thank you very much
Dana, Stevie and Angel =^.^= =^.^=


----------



## rescuekitty (Oct 24, 2003)

*update: legitimacy*

:?: Many wary internate users have emailed me because of the fear of internate scams. I can appreciate the skepitism, I am also wary by nature, which is why Eye Care for Animals have made themselves accesible for verification and questions. Thanks for your interest! 

Kind regards and thank you,
Dana, Stevie and Angel


----------

